# 3Gp video salvagable??



## Ammanas (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, 

i recently came back from 2 weeks vacation in france were my gf shot video of me taking 
a ride at the amusement park with my HTC desire phone. 
somehow she messed up the filming and the file will open in VLC mediaplayer but 
only shows a black screen when playing and no audio. 
i checked the file with mediainfo and there is only info other then filesize (120MB) there. 

My question is, 
is there a way to recover this videofile? 
i realize im missing some metadata or something and i might have to learn alot of stuff to maybe try to recover this file. 
I am really dedicated towards fixing this file if there is a way and any help would be 
apriciated. 

i tried "All mediafixer" and alot of different converters to try to convert it to a avi file so i can run it in DIVfix++ but no luck yet. 

please, i just need a pointer to what software to download and learn or if there at all is a way to fix this.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

It is entirely possible that you don't have the codec to play it. Try downloading this program:
Download K-Lite Mega Codec Pack


----------



## Ammanas (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for your. Quick reply jay.

I've already got KLMCP installed on computer, have also played the file in vlc,wmp,mpc with no luck. Wmp/mpc just goes into error and shuts down.
Vlc can play the file but with no A/V.

As I said I'm missing some key info in video file according to media info software.
When I load other 3gp movies from my phone in media info I get a lot more info about file.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Do the other video files taken by the same smartphone come out fine?


----------



## Ammanas (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, 
This one in particular was subject to some sort of glitch on my phone while recording. My GF pressed stop record and a while after the phone rebooted. I'm wondering if the phone was in fact still "working" on the video file when it shutdown.
Nevertheless , I got a 120mb video file so there has to be something in it.
I just can't access it.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I suppose you could say, it didn't finish off the file. From what I just read, smartphones like that tend to come across that accident the most. Meanwhile my own phone could shutdown due to lack of power and still manage to have a valid file.

The DV Show: Rescue Corrupt Video with these Tools
fix 3GP corrupt video
3gp File Repair For Free Download

The third link isn't that great, but I hope the first two are of some use to you. Oh, and make sure you have taken a copy of the file off your phone so that you can still have the original somewhere else.


----------



## Ammanas (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for taking time to help me.
I will post back results as soon as my kid falls asleep lol.


----------



## Ammanas (Jul 15, 2011)

ive tried those softwares without any luck unfortunatly.
some from "the DV show" link are not intented for 3GP video.
i think thats whats biting me in the *** lol, had it been a AVI i think it would have been alot easier since theres more software to repair them out there.
but ive tried converting the file to without any luck.


----------



## Ammanas (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm willing to pay 50Usd to whoever that can salvage this video file for me.
Payment will be done thru paypal.


Send me Pm If interested and I'll send video file.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could try this and see if it will play SUPER &copy


----------

